# What library could I use for something like...



## Cultor (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello !

I've been listening to Martinis and Tartar by Hauschka all week and would love to attempt a recreation.



I'm under no illusion that it's probably not possible (for me) to recreate such a performance with just samples.
But I'm curious what kind of library could get close.
To me it sounds like a small group op players so I was thinking that a Solo Strings library would be a nice place to start but I would love some input.
I tried to find out more information about the recording itself to figure out how many players there are but I couldn't find anything.

Right now I don't really own a library capable of something like this. I own some Olafur Arnalds Toolkits by Spitfire but those don't really offer much control over individual instruments. 

Would love to hear some thoughts about this !


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 24, 2020)

You might want to try Sonokinetic's Ostinato Strings for the base ostinato sound. 

And then maybe double the attack with another articulation? I'm just learning all this but the attack is more like a marcato than a staccato? At least in some places. It was suggested somewhere here and I've seen it used on YouTube. Like mixing a pizzicato with a staccato to get that sound?


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 24, 2020)

SCS is 4,3,3,3,3.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 24, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> SCS is 4,3,3,3,3.


The problem is getting some libraries to do ostinatos like that without skipping. And maybe it's my computer that is the problem, as I have trouble getting some of my libraries to do that.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 24, 2020)

Not sure this is correct but maybe one of the Ben Osterhouse libs could help (I remember thinking his libs often have a smaller, more intimate feel)? BTW I don't own SCS or anything by Ben - but I plan to! Full disclosure: I may be a little bit obsessed with SCS and Sospiro Strings so I'm probably a bit biased.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 24, 2020)

For ostinatos I find myself using either Fluid Shorts 1 or Spitfire Studio Strings but I don't really know WTF I'm doing 🙃


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 24, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> Not sure this is correct but maybe one of the Ben Osterhouse libs could help (I remember thinking his libs often have a smaller, more intimate feel)? BTW I don't own SCS or anything by Ben - but I plan to! Full disclosure: I may be a little bit obsessed with SCS and Sospiro Strings so I'm probably a bit biased.


Ben's might be good. I don't have them all. It's not so much the sound that is the problem. It's getting a library that does the fast staccatos without a problem that will be harder to find. And you have to worry about round robins sounding too the same or too different.


----------



## Cultor (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. This blackfriday might become painful !



tc9000 said:


> Not sure this is correct but maybe one of the Ben Osterhouse libs could help (I remember thinking his libs often have a smaller, more intimate feel)? BTW I don't own SCS or anything by Ben - but I plan to! Full disclosure: I may be a little bit obsessed with SCS and Sospiro Strings so I'm probably a bit biased.


I haven't come across Ben Ostenhouse before, sounds great from what I can tell from the demo's.

He just released something new:


This kinda sounds like what I'm looking for.


----------

